# New Gothic bride prop



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Check it out here, some cool new life size props on Gemmy's new updates from today....>>>>Gemmy.com: Life Size Gothic Beheaded Bride


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

I thnk I like her better thant he white dressed one


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Ooooh I like her too.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

oh where is that one available she is very cool , they should of made another lady type prop with her instead of another headless one like the bride ya know for those of us that like to have them all


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I like her better than the other beheaded bride also. I would bet that Spencers gets this one.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

This is the beheaded bride for halloween. At least she looks the part. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool, and much more to my liking than the white-dressed version. _Gemmy_ has some great new items this year (even better than last year's, in my opinion); I really like the Donna spider and shaking spider cocoon, too.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah, I had posted something about her in the old Bride thread.

If only I would have known about her sooner. >.<
-Anthony


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

She looks so much better! I think it's the hair on the other one that turns me off. The hair (and dress) on this bride looks really good.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! I do like her more than the other bride!!


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Oct 22, 2007)

i've determined that this item will be available from spencers gifts. I say this because you know last year we had the "donna" in white available everywhere, but spencers gifts had the black one. therefore, it must have been exclusive to them: spencers gifts

H.A.M.'S CALL: 8-13-08
*SPENCER'S GIFTS*
*BLACK HEAD-LESS BRIDE*

LOL


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

where can you purchase these items?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I really like this one too. I wasn't really considering the white bride but this dark one is really NEAT!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

She is very cool! I prefer her than the white dress bride.....thanks for linking


----------



## moparhov (Nov 17, 2006)

*Listen first!*

Hi guys. The bride is in Michaels stores now, and the mouth movement is LOUD! Clap, clap, clap is all I could focus on. I hope the gothic one is improved.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

do we all agree that the gothic bride is way better. Anyone know what sams will be carring this year for Halloween.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I dont know about SAMS but I would love to find out where to get the gothic bride? Anyone??*


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*Available at spencer's*

the bride is available at spencers it sais so today on the gemmy web site on the bride's page....

if anyone here goes to get one let us know how much she is ....post a pic and a video


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

HauntedAcresManor called it! Hahaha

Well, Looks like I'll be seeing her soon. >:] And it also looks like spencers will be getting the crawling Donna...Peeerrfffect. My plan is coming fruition. Mwuhahahaha. *Has a 50 dollar gift card for spencers*

-Anthony


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

*Ummm, Spookimama,* can you find out how much she's gonna be? You're our insider at Spencers!! 

Anyone know what they sold life-size props for last year? Is it going to be in the $130 range, or the $250 range? I'd buy her for around $130, but not more than that.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Haunted Host said:


> *Ummm, Spookimama,* can you find out how much she's gonna be? You're our insider at Spencers!!
> 
> Anyone know what they sold life-size props for last year? Is it going to be in the $130 range, or the $250 range? I'd buy her for around $130, but not more than that.


They sold the Donna Holding the Head for 150 and the Jason Vorhees for 250ish.
I'd say she'd run in around 150, if i'd toss in my own opinion.
-Anthony


----------



## HallowedEve (Aug 9, 2008)

Haunted Host, I just looked through your website pictures from last year and couldn't believe how many props we had in common! (Not to mention the torchiere lamp! haha! ) Not only that, but I see lots of the same costumes that my guests showed up in! And don't you love that animated butler? He showed up in a lot of my pics as well...always lurking...and coincidentally, always looking at the camera!!! Too funny! 

Can't wait for this year's party!!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hm that is quite nice. I guess I'll make the trek out to my local Spencer's fairly soon.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

She's looks really cool - wonder if our *Spencer's* will carry it. Sometimes our *Menards* carries _Gemmy_ products, will have to check both places soon! Thanks for posting this up.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> the bride is available at spencers it sais so today on the gemmy web site on the bride's page....
> 
> if anyone here goes to get one let us know how much she is ....post a pic and a video


*
WHAT!!! Spencers!!!! GET OUT!!!! I work there!!!! Whooo hooo. I had no idea. Well I cant wait to see and get her. Ill find out how much she is as soon as the information is available. OMG I can't believe it, and I get 25% off. Well this is just the best news ever I will let you guys know as soon as I find out all the details.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Haunted Host said:


> *Ummm, Spookimama,* can you find out how much she's gonna be? You're our insider at Spencers!!
> 
> Anyone know what they sold life-size props for last year? Is it going to be in the $130 range, or the $250 range? I'd buy her for around $130, but not more than that.


*Ofcourse cuteness, anything for you*


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

ok according to our local spencers they will be setting up the halloween decor on weekend of Sept 14th. TO date Menards does not have this gothic bride they just have the pirate, and the skinny zombie.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

HallowedEve said:


> Haunted Host, I just looked through your website pictures from last year and couldn't believe how many props we had in common! (Not to mention the torchiere lamp! haha! ) Not only that, but I see lots of the same costumes that my guests showed up in! And don't you love that animated butler? He showed up in a lot of my pics as well...always lurking...and coincidentally, always looking at the camera!!! Too funny!
> 
> Can't wait for this year's party!!!


 You must have great taste!  Believe it or not, I'm very particular about my decor. I go more for the gothic and Haunted Mansion type decor rather than gore. It's just my style. Please post pics in a new thread when you get a chance, but I'm going to take a look at your profile page to see if I can find any pics there.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

O.k., went into our local _Factory Card & Party Outlet_ and saw they were setting up their Halloween. Talked to the manager, and he said to check online to see what they'd carry. Looked at their site and they show the Donna and The Screamer in the decorations banner, but they're not listed for purchase. Makes me wonder if they'll be adding them, and maybe the Gothic Bride, later. Gonna have to keep checking both the brick n' mortar & online.


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

I saw her, someone already bought her somewhere.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

We'en12amEternal said:


> O.k., went into our local _Factory Card & Party Outlet_ and saw they were setting up their Halloween. Talked to the manager, and he said to check online to see what they'd carry. Looked at their site and they show the Donna and The Screamer in the decorations banner, but they're not listed for purchase. Makes me wonder if they'll be adding them, and maybe the Gothic Bride, later. Gonna have to keep checking both the brick n' mortar & online.


I saw that too, thats actually NOT donna, surprisingly. Thats a prop called "The Wild Child." She's a hanging latex prop, I think about 4 feet tall. She looks a lot like donna, I plan on picking her up when she goes on sale, if she does.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

very cool! Gemmy is definately upping their product quality!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Haunted Host said:


> *Ummm, Spookimama,* can you find out how much she's gonna be? You're our insider at Spencers!!
> 
> Anyone know what they sold life-size props for last year? Is it going to be in the $130 range, or the $250 range? I'd buy her for around $130, but not more than that.



OK guys here's the scoop! The gothic bride will be sold at Spencers for 199.00 and the crawling girl that looks like donna will be sold for 99.00 We are also getting an exclusive to Spencers prop called Frankencuted and he is life size and will be selling for 250.00. Not sure what he looks like yet, but if i get a picture i will post. For right now Spencers is scheduled to have their items up for sale on September 14th. Hope this helps


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

frankencuted now i am intrigued (maybe a frankenstein electrocuted type of prop?) but wow 250$ .....the bride is a bit pricey too but does look cool on that pic cant wait to see a real actual pic of one in stores and see if it is a disapointement then ...

thanks for the info spookimama


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Spookilicious mama, yes whenever you get any info on Frankencuted, let us know. Would love to know what this will be like.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> OK guys here's the scoop! The gothic bride will be sold at Spencers for 199.00 and the crawling girl that looks like donna will be sold for 99.00 We are also getting an exclusive to Spencers prop called Frankencuted and he is life size and will be selling for 250.00. Not sure what he looks like yet, but if i get a picture i will post. For right now Spencers is scheduled to have their items up for sale on September 14th. Hope this helps


i take it that either u work for spencers or know someone that does?


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Mama is seasonly working at Spencers part-time... I suspect for the 25% discount on Halloween props as well as first dibs on clearance items after Halloween.  Wish I had the time and availability to do this as well.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Whoa...199 for the bride? Thats a lot.

100 bucks for DONNA! I'M ON THAT LIKE FROSTING ON A CAKE! >.< Mineminemine.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow... $199! That's a lot of dough for a change of dress and hair. I think I'll stick with my Michaels Bride for the $75 or whatever I paid. Gothic Bride has a beautiful dress, but it ain't worth the additional $125. I can buy a whole other life-size prop for that additional money. Thanks Mama!! You *ROCK*!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, that is expensive! I might just buy a better dress for my Michael's bride. I've already bought her a better wig, just haven't figured out how to attach it.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow! The crawler for 99$ thats great! It says on the Gemmy site that it's 5 ft. tall, but if it's only half a body how can it be that tall? And i'm guessing the Hannibal Lector will be going for 250$ also right?


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

199 are you out of your mind? Frankencuted, hope the prop is better than the name. Thank you Gemmy, I was hoping for something a bit more intriguing than Hannibal Lechter and better quality than that Gemmy Frankenstein with the cheesy heart, brain, and camp sayings they had 3 years ago


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Alucard888888 said:


> Wow! The crawler for 99$ thats great! It says on the Gemmy site that it's 5 ft. tall, but if it's only half a body how can it be that tall? And i'm guessing the Hannibal Lector will be going for 250$ also right?


If you look at a larger photo of her- she has feet that drag behind her. 
(view the photo in this post by MattB)
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69653-gemmy-hannibal-dead-woman.html

So, needless to say I'm VERY excited.
-Anthony


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

*Glowing Cloaked Woman - NICE!!!*

Oooooohhh oohhhhh ohhhhhh!!!! I just found a prop that I am now IN LOVE WITH...it kinda puts the Gothic Bride to rest in my opinion...FROM GRANDIN ROAD...I present to you....

*Glowing Cloaked Woman*










She reminds me of the Bride in Disney's Haunted Mansion...except instead of a glowing heart...a glowing face that is hidden within her hood.

Glowing Cloaked Woman - Grandin Road

Beauty part is she only costs $129!!! Downer part is she only glows...no sound or motion...but that is okay cause with the right ambient lighting and ground hugging fog, she can be a PERMANENT figure in my graveyard!!

I did a quick photoshop of what it COULD look like...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Well after looking at the Michaels bride I have decided not to get it. She is too small. She is the same size as my donna and she looks like a little girl. I really dont like the Michales Groom.Not impressive enough I dont think. I have decided to make my own headless bride and add some wedding music with screams, wind, flowing gown, and some lighting effects. Similar to awitchincanada's. I think I would like that much better. I am waiting to see if the gothic bride is closer to life size. Maybe I will get her. If not, I do like that grandinroad piece and she is much cheaper than the gothic bride. Hmmmmm cant decide. When I get more info on the Frankencuted I will let you all know.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the cloaked woman, but I wish she had a face under her clock. Yes, the idea of nothing is cool, but then why does she have hands? Doesn't make sense to me.

Plus she changes color. I would have preferred she just stay one color.

I know I'm being picky, but $129 is a lot for some gauze and cardboard.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I love the cloaked woman, but I wish she had a face under her clock. Yes, the idea of nothing is cool, but then why does she have hands? Doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Plus she changes color. I would have preferred she just stay one color.
> 
> I know I'm being picky, but $129 is a lot for some gauze and cardboard.


Hahaha...when put like that, you are ABSOLUTELY correct. I was going to complain about you saying she needed a face, but when you throw in the fact she _IS_ merely gauze and cardboard, they could've either LOWERED the price or added some more to her appearance...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I agree that they're both pricey... My only complaint about the Gemmy one, is my witch last year died on Halloween night. If you poll people on the forum, I guarantee there are many, many more with failed Gemmy props. And they certainly don't get any cheaper. I think the Grandin Road Cloaked Woman is pricey also, for what she basically is...so I'm going to try and make her. I don't know if I can capture her eerieness, but we'll see what happens. As for static versus the Gemmy bride...it's a real tossup - sometimes static can be scarier. Especially if they're not sure if it's real or not and if it's GOING to move or not. I like how simple she looks. Plus, the Gemmy bride will be more common. You will definitely have a better chance of having a unique prop with the cloaked woman also, I think. Certainly no one should feel bad about buying either one versus making it. There's plenty of time involved in making it to be considered....


----------

